

Cobol job market heating up - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/10/23/43FE-cobol-jobs_1.html

======
edw519

      IDENTIFICATION DIVISION.
    
       Here is where you put all the stuff that goes without saying.
    
      ENVIRONMENT DIVISION.
    
       More stuff that goes without saying but takes a long time to type.
       Or cut and paste.
    
      DATA DIVISION.
    
       Don't need no stinkin' schema.
       It all goes here anyway.
    
      WORKING STORAGE SECTION.
    
       77 Sunset Strip.
    
      PROCEDURE DIVISION.
    
       Here is your logic (if you're still awake).
    
       (30 pages later...) More logic (if you're still awake).
    

Programming in COBOL doesn't make your career last longer. It just seems that
way.

------
byrneseyeview
_might not be as sexy as slinging Java_

...

------
Dilpil
Cobol is like assembly language, but without all the fancy add-ons.

------
teej
Please don't tell me he just called XML a language.

~~~
jcl
"eXtensible Markup ___"?

~~~
mynameishere
C'mon. I like to hire people who speak English, French, XML, or other
languages.

Speaking of English, it is not context-free.

